# العطسة وطريقة الجلوس تكشف خبايا شخصيتك



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2009)

إختبار قصير وسريع، يمكنك من خلاله اكتشاف شخصيتك وذلك عبر طريقة العطسة وهيئة الجلوس التي اعتدت عليها باستمرار .







1- طريقة العطسة

 العطسة الحماسية : أي العطسة الكبيرة القوية والمفعمة حيوية وهي التي تصدر عن الشخصية القيادية الجذابة التي تتمتع بأفكار عظيمة ومنفتحة واجتماعية ومتفائلة.

 العطسة الرائعة : وهي التي يجتهد صاحبها في خفض صوت العطسة ويكون شخصًا ودودًا محبًا للعشرة والأضواء وليس الضوضاء كما أنه شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه وجدير بالثقة.

 العطسة الحذرة : ويتمتع صاحبها بالوقار والاعتدال في شؤونه وعادة ما يعمد إلى تغطية فمه أثناء العطس بيده أو بمنديل ويكون دقيقًا وحذرًا وعميقًا في تفكيره .

 العطسة المخيفة : وهي ذات الصوت القوي كأنه المدفع وعادة ما يكون صاحبها سريع الحكم على الأشياء وحاسمًا في قراراته .



 2- طريقة الجلوس





 الجلوس على حافة الكرسي

متوتر، قلق ، لا يستطيع جمع شتات أفكاره.

 الجلسة المسترخية

و هي جلسة غير رسمية ، و تدل على ثقة زائدة بالنفس .

 الجلسة المنبطحة أو التمدد

يحب الخصوصية له أسلوب متفرد في التعبير عن نفسه ويحترم تعاملاته من الآخرين .

 جلسة الساقين الملتقتين

هذه الجلسة تعكس حالة خاصة من الرومانسية ، يتعامل بحدسه أكثـر من استخدام قدراته الذهنية .

 جلسة الظهر المستقيم

حاسم ، دقيقة الملاحظة ، يمكن أن يقدم تضحيات مختلفة شرط أن يعترف من حولك بمزاياه .

 الجلسة المائلة

هذه الجلسة تفضح حب المغامرة والتحدي وخوض الأخطار ويحب التفوق دائمًا.

 جلسة القدمين الثابتتين

صاحب شخصية مستقلة، عملية ومنظمة .

 جلسة القدمين المتباعدتين 

جعل ظهر الكرسي للأمام وامتطاء مقعدها وكأن الشخص يمتطي حصاناً فهذا يعكس قوة و سيطرة ورغبة قوية في الهيمنة .

 جلسة الساقين المرتدتين

عملي ومكافح وصاحب مشاريع مستمرة، كما تعكس عدم التحمل وافتقار للصبر إذا لم تمر الأمور بسرعة.


http://www.elaph.com/Web/Youth/2009/8/471871.htm​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 أغسطس 2009)

*العطسة الرائعة : وهي التي يجتهد صاحبها في خفض صوت العطسة ويكون شخصًا ودودًا محبًا للعشرة والأضواء وليس الضوضاء كما أنه شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه وجدير بالثقة.
معلش انا عندي سؤال
بالنسبة للعطس انا عرفت نفسي لاكن الجلوس انا تقريبا بعمل كل ده لاني بمل بسرعة من القعدة الطويلة وخصوصا لان طيبعة عملي هي الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر فترة طويلة جدا هل ده له تفسير
موضوع جميل و خفيف
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوعك جميل جورجينا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع كتيير جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن بعد الاحيان هناك

هههههههههههههههههه

من يبتعد كثيرا بالعطسة 

فيصحي الجيران ويرعب الاطفال

شكرا جورجينا للموضوع 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى  جورجينا على الموضوع الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## twety (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا احلى بنوته*
*الموضوع جميل قوى بجد*
*ويستاهل تقييم عسول زيك *


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *العطسة الرائعة : وهي التي يجتهد صاحبها في خفض صوت العطسة ويكون شخصًا ودودًا محبًا للعشرة والأضواء وليس الضوضاء كما أنه شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه وجدير بالثقة.
> معلش انا عندي سؤال
> بالنسبة للعطس انا عرفت نفسي لاكن الجلوس انا تقريبا بعمل كل ده لاني بمل بسرعة من القعدة الطويلة وخصوصا لان طيبعة عملي هي الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر فترة طويلة جدا هل ده له تفسير
> موضوع جميل و خفيف
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*بص هو انا مش خبيرة فى الموضوع ده بس جايز بتكون تدل على التقلب
وممكن لان شغلك بيجليك تعد فترة كبيرة قدام الكمبيوتر فمش تعرف تحدد بالظبط بس اكيد فى اعدة فيهم بتستريح 
انا مثلا بحب رجل تحت ورجل على الكرسى اسند ايدى عليها هههههههههههههه
اعدة غريبة ايون ^_^ حتى ملقتهاش هنا
بس غالبا انا الجلوس الغير رسمى ده  ده بتاع الثقة فى النفس لان اعدتى غريبة فعلا فى اى حتة 

________________


موضوع رائع جورجينا ميرسى يا قمر*


----------

